# Sebastian Florida



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Any good place to fish from shore/pier where we could see some action?
My dad is almost 80 and I would like to take him out. Might entertain a reasonable charter. Thanks


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

http://www.sebastianinletdistrict.com/fishing.jhtml?method=list


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks like Farm13/ Stick Marsh would be an interesting place to check out.


----------



## jeffryg (Dec 4, 2003)

It was a while back (late 90's) but I went out on a party boat a few times (Sebastian Inlet) when I was down there. Back then, it was $35.00. I also did some wading in there (using live Shrimp) and caught Sea Trout and Jack Crevalle. That might be a bit much for your dad though.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks, not finding any party boats on the web. I might try calling some of the Marinas or bait shops.


----------



## jeffryg (Dec 4, 2003)

stickman1978 said:


> Thanks, not finding any party boats on the web. I might try calling some of the Marinas or bait shops.


Wish I could have given you more info but it was a long time ago. I must say, it was fun. You never knew what you were going to catch. Hope you found somewhere to take your father. My dad passed away in November and I'll always cherish the memories of taking him out fishing in my boat (especially Perch in Lake Erie)!


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Can't vouch for them, but here's a couple party boats I found in the area:

http://www.islanderfishing.com/The-Islander.html

https://ladystuart.com/


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the links. Probably went on the last trip to Canada with my Dad last summer. Not to many more other opportunities left, so hope to enjoy these while we can. We did a lot of perch fishing out at the Charity Islands/Lake Huron in the 70's was always a good time.


----------



## bouttime (May 20, 2010)

Check out the Florida sportsman forum for that area- should find some good links.Canaveral national seashore just to the north is a good stretch for shore fishing-good luck!


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

PM sent ..... I have fished that area a few times.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the links! Looks like a good deal.


----------

